
Nigerians are using social media to combat corruption - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/14/can-social-media-help-anti-corruption-drives-a-nigerian-case-study/
======
snvzz
In other news: China is using social media to silence dissent.

Corruption reports are of course labeled as fake news and erased.

